
Here’s Why Tesla Will Go Bankrupt in 2019 - gotocake
http://www.thedrive.com/tech/24261/elon-musk-and-10-billion-of-debt-why-tesla-will-go-bankrupt-in-2019
======
Latteland
The article mentioned tesla will need 3 billion this year just to keep going
(from the economist). It wasn't some impossible dream. They stopped spending
so much money on infrastructure to build the model 3. They built and sold a
lot of model 3's which had a more than 20% profit margin in q2- as they build
more they will get to be even more efficient.

That's how they made a profit in q3 and will do so in q4. They aren't even
selling them in the rest of the world yet, when they do, they'll have an even
larger market.

They increased their cash position by 700 million, paid off 82 million of debt
(but they do have a lot more). They also announced plans to pay off 230
million next quarter, and keep cash balance the same or better.

------
ecpottinger
And they have been saying this for the last ten years, "Tesla will be bankrupt
by next year".

Can we have something new said instead.

